# Boxing Day / Kwanzaa



## Kirk (Dec 26, 2002)

To our kenpo brothers and sisters in Canada, Australia, The U.K.
Happy Boxing Day!!!!


To any kenpo brothers and sisters who celebrate it ... 
Happy Kwanzaa!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 26, 2002)

Well happy boxing day to you too Kirk! Now that Ive really read into this post and imagined things can I start flamin ya now?? MUUUAHHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2002)

Not to sound too dumb here but what is this holiday?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not to sound too dumb here but what is this holiday? *



Which one?  If Boxing Day, hopefully someone more "in the know"
can help.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 26, 2002)

> Not to sound too dumb here but what is this holiday?



To my knowledge:
Kwannza is an African holiday that began in 1966. It's a time for African's or decendants of African decent to celebrate (I believe) both harvest and 'community'. It's a young holiday really, and though it was begun and mostly held by those of African decent, it can be celebrated by anyone. 
It's kind of an African OctoberFest!!!
Your Brother (Pass the Dark Ale)
John:drinkbeer


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 26, 2002)

Boxing day is the day after Christmas where we Australians get drunk and watch the annual Boxing Day Test Match (cricket).

As for any historical information, I don't know.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2002)

O.K. thanks for the info.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *To my knowledge:
> Kwannza is an African holiday that began in 1966. It's a time for African's or decendants of African decent to celebrate (I believe) both harvest and 'community'. It's a young holiday really, and though it was begun and mostly held by those of African decent, it can be celebrated by anyone.
> It's kind of an African OctoberFest!!!
> ...



Brother John!

Drink all the ale you want, but PLEASE get rid of that dancing stick figure you got there. it gives me the CREEPS!
lol!


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 26, 2002)

Boxing Day is originally a British Holiday ... Sorry Nyoongar! :lol:

Boxing Day was originally for the purpose of going and visiting friends and relatives... The day of Christmas being pretty much an immediate family affair...  Kind of took the pressure off of visiting all the friends and in laws in one day....

Either that, or ....

Satans.barber and his relatives get together and beat up everybody in their local township!  It was so much fun that it has spread to the length and breadth of the British Empire, on which the sun never sets. :lol: :lol: :lol:

One or the other ... I can never remember...

Dan


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 26, 2002)

Kwanzaa is only celebrated in the US.  :shrug: 


Anyone remember Michael Page from Fade to Black when he sent Happy Kwanzaa cards to all of the KKK Grand Wizards?!   C-L-A-S-S-I-C

Boxing day is the day of boxes.  It's celebrated in Aussieland <?>, Canada and the UK.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Boxing Day is originally a British Holiday ... Sorry Nyoongar! :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gravity (Dec 27, 2002)

the only thing I need to know about boxing day is its a public holiday   

BTW  Nyoongar where abouts in WA do you train ?


----------



## pineapple head (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Boxing Day is originally a British Holiday ... Sorry Nyoongar! :lol:
> 
> Either that, or ....
> ...



That was soooo funny...hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Les (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not to sound too dumb here but what is this holiday? *




Boxing Day was created to reinforce the English class system, when the middle and upper classes would give money or goods to their servants and tradesmen the day after Christmas Day. 

This practice was known as giving them their 'Christmas Box' hence the name, Boxing Day.

Some people, such as garbage men, mail men and assorted regular delivery men still uphold the tradition in this country, although how much support they get is debatable. 
(If you want the reward you should give the service, I always say)

The Irish use this day to celebrate St. Stephen's Day.

St. Stephen the Protomartyr, as he is officially known, was the first Christian martyr. He was stoned to death shortly after Jesus was killed on Calvary, according to New Testament accounts. 

Some legends say that a screeching wren betrayed St. Stephen's hiding place in a bush before he was stoned. 

Therefore, (here's the fun part), wrens should be hunted down and stoned like St. Stephen was. Although these days most young Irish boys tie a holly branch to the top of a stick as they go door to door celebrating St. Stephen's Day, the original custom was to hunt down a wren and tie the carcass to the stick. 

How festive!

Another Celtic myth says that the robin (representing the new year) kills off the wren (representing the old year) the day after Christmas. 

This national holiday in Ireland features a dead saint and a dead bird. What a great combination. Any excuse to down an extra few pints of Guinness.

What Stephen, the patron saint of stonemasons and horses, may have to do with Boxing Day, I've never figured out. 

Whatever its true origins, historians agree, Boxing Day has nothing to do with your unofficial American Boxing Day rituals of tossing empty gift boxes and wrapping paper out of the house, or returning unwanted gifts to the department store.

So now you know.

Les


----------



## Les (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *It was so much fun that it has spread to the length and breadth of the British Empire, on which the sun never sets. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Dan *



Dan,

It's all very well saying that the Sun never sets on the British Empire, but.... you must bear in mind that we can't actually see it because of the rain clouds and fog.


Actually, I'm not sure it's still true, so much of it has gone now.

Les


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 27, 2002)

Sorry Les!  Although you probably realized it ... I was just taking the Micky out on you in the UK. :lol:

I spent four years living in Weathersfield, about 50 miles or so, kind of North and Eastish of London.  I absolutely loved my time in your land, taught kenpo, played guitar with some bands and great musicians, visited as many places as I could, hunted ghosts in Coggeshall (spelling?) and other places, and made some truly, wonderful friends.

Had I been able to find a job of sufficient remuneration, when I was getting out of the service, I probably would have staid, and eventually, acquired a pseudo-British accent! :rofl: 

Take care,

Dan


----------



## Les (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *I spent four years living in Weathersfield
> Dan *



Dan,

I do recall you telling me that ages ago in an e-mail.

If you remember it turned out that I was 25 miles away in Colchester, but unfortunately we missed each other by about 12 months.

Anyway, feel free to take the mickey out of the English any time, (I'm not English, just stuck living among them), they are certainly a source of amusement to me.

Les


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *Dan,
> 
> I do recall you telling me that ages ago in an e-mail.
> ...



Now that you mention it ... I do remember it!  :lol:

Aging is not for wimps! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, Happy Day-after-boxing Day Day!

Take care Les...

Dan


----------



## pineapple head (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *Dan,
> 
> Anyway, feel free to take the mickey out of the English any time, (I'm not English, just stuck living among them), they are certainly a source of amusement to me.
> ...



mmmmmmm.....!!!!!!!!!!
i see....


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *To my knowledge:
> Kwannza is an African holiday that began in 1966. It's a time for African's or decendants of African decent to celebrate (I believe) both harvest and 'community'. It's a young holiday really, and though it was begun and mostly held by those of African decent, it can be celebrated by anyone.
> It's kind of an African OctoberFest!!!
> ...



You are essentially correct, although "Kwanza's" creation was a bit later. It was created by a college associate of mine named "Ron" who led an alternate group to the "Black Panther Party" called "US." He is now a tenured professor at a university in Southern California.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 1, 2003)

*Mason Weaver*
*Commentary*

It's time for my annual Kwanzaa article. Kwanzaa is a made-up, anti-Christian holiday celebrated in the black community. It was proposed in the early 1960s by a radical college professor, Ron Karenga. Karenga wrote that Kwanzaa was invented to keep black Americans from worshipping the "white Christ."

It is a myth that Kwanzaa was a traditional African holiday of the first-fruits harvest. I do not know of any African harvest in December, no celebration like Kwanzaa anywhere on the continent and no history of it ever being an African holiday.

However, I have begun to notice some good signs around Oceanside, San Diego County and the nation. There is a cooling off on Kwanzaa. For the past two years there has been a marked decrease in the churches' embrace of Kwanzaa. Even the local press no longer include "Happy Kwanzaa" as part of their season's greetings. This is a good sign that the propaganda around Kwanzaa may be fading.

Perhaps some of you need a little history of Kwanzaa. It is celebrated as an African feast or harvest celebration from Dec. 26 until Jan. 2. When Karenga made up the dates he also changed the spelling of the Swahili word, kwanza. 

For those who believe I am not qualified to make such assumptions, I have been black all my life, studied Swahili as my second language and studied Africa intensely in college. Kwanza is a very rough spelling for "first," not "first fruits." The Swahili word for first fruits is limbuko; Karenga apparently overlooked that. Like Kwanzaa, limbuko has seven letters. Karenga needed seven letters because he had seven children. He gave seven principles to be celebrated each day of the festival.

I have no problems with the principles of Kwanzaa, or the recognition of their value. My only problem is the mixture of Kwanzaa with Christmas and the belief that Kwanzaa comes from a traditional African celebration. 

Throughout the years I have written and spoken out on this celebration. I have taken a lot of heat for coming down on the "black" celebration, and many people fail to understand why I have taken such a stand.

When I see churches in Oceanside recognizing Karenga's made-up holiday, I shudder with frustration. I understand the difference between traditional holidays representing historical events and made-up, feel-good notions that keep us from our real history. 

The Christmas season is not concerned with race or harvest rituals. It is the celebration of the King of Kings redeeming mankind and should not be mixed with a social celebration of race or culture. I do not believe Christ was born in December, but I know he was born.

I have lost some friends in the Christian community because I do not recognize mixing Christian worship with fairy tales. I do not mind Christians having a Christmas tree, since they do not believe it has anything to do with the birth of Christ. I have no problem with saying "season's greetings," since we know it is not the season we are celebrating. Christmas is a Christian celebration, Hanukkah is Jewish and Ramadan is Islam, and I understand this. What I do not understand is the attempt to mix and match our traditions to make something into what it never was.

Despite the Kwanzaa greeting cards, mugs and books, the holiday appears to be drying up. I know of no churches in North County celebrating Kwanzaa. I am sure I will hear of any if I am wrong. 

Let us remember the reason for the season is not giving gifts, but the gift given.

North County Times columnist Mason Weaver lives in Oceanside.


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW  Nyoongar where abouts in WA do you train ? [/B][/QUOTE] 

I'm a bit of a drifter.  At the moment I'm living a bit far away from the place I want to train so I'm doing some boxing and Judo.

When I move I'm planning on going back to do KempoJiujitsu and some BJJ in Maddington.  And you?


----------



## Doc (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Mason Weaver
> Commentary
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct. I was a college mate of Ron, and at the time he created Kwanza he was not yet a professor. He also created the "US" organization whose primary function seemed to be spouting "Malana's" rhetoric and military like precision drills that resembled a frat initiation. Kind of like an upper middle class black panther want-a-be group. At the time myself, Guru Cliff Stewart, Jerry Smith (Joe Lewis' only master student) and (the now Judge) Joe Brown were quite active in "the hood." I share your sentiments.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 2, 2003)

Is it just me or does everyone else here learn something new everyday? I knew the internet was good for something else besides free porn!!! :rofl:


----------



## Brother John (Jan 2, 2003)

:shrug:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 2, 2003)

nevermind...


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 2, 2003)

I always hope to learn something new each day .. and certainly did today.  

Thanks Kirk and Doc Chapel.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## gravity (Jan 2, 2003)

[/B][/QUOTE] 
When I move I'm planning on going back to do KempoJiujitsu and some BJJ in Maddington.  And you? [/B][/QUOTE] 

I train at an EPAK school up north, actually its the only Kenpo school in Western Australia. Check out 
http://www.q-net.net.au/~razored/index.html


----------

